# Weird colour...?



## pipppin (Mar 23, 2014)

And it's difficult to see, but he has got white spots and hairs all of him. This would be normal to me if he didn't have a black mane :/


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What colour is the sire? Can you post more pictures of Pip? Foal pictures, winter and summer coat, these would all help


----------



## pipppin (Mar 23, 2014)

Chiilaa said:


> What colour is the sire? Can you post more pictures of Pip? Foal pictures, winter and summer coat, these would all help


His sire was also a very odd colour; he was flaxen chestnut with tiny black and white speckles on his back and bum. Here are some pictures of Pip as a foal and in his winter coat. The first photo is him in his summer coat


----------



## pipppin (Mar 23, 2014)

Pip as a foal


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he looks to have roan or appy marks. is he mouth mottled ?


----------



## pipppin (Mar 23, 2014)

stevenson said:


> he looks to have roan or appy marks. is he mouth mottled ?


A bit, yes, you can see it in this photo


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Interesting progression of color change.
From the first photo I would have guessed roan. Looking at that last photo it sure looks like Appy type mottle. Maybe dad was a POA/Mini cross...or something.
Cute little guy!


----------



## pipppin (Mar 23, 2014)

Dustbunny said:


> Interesting progression of color change.
> From the first photo I would have guessed roan. Looking at that last photo it sure looks like Appy type mottle. Maybe dad was a POA/Mini cross...or something.
> Cute little guy!


Thanks  his dad was a rescue and probably stood at about 9hh. He was really sweet but very odd looking


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Mini coloring is weird at the best of times and that goes double for POA. I would guess he has an appy type patterning because his mouth is mottled. Either way he was ADORABLE as a baby and is flat out cute now.


----------



## pipppin (Mar 23, 2014)

rookie said:


> Mini coloring is weird at the best of times and that goes double for POA. I would guess he has an appy type patterning because his mouth is mottled. Either way he was ADORABLE as a baby and is flat out cute now.


Haha I know! He was such a sweet foal and still acts like he's a month old now


----------



## KRcowgirl (Aug 19, 2014)

Maybe a bay roan Appaloosa? He sure is adorable!!!! Ã°ÂŸÂ˜ÂŠ


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Bay + appy varnish + possible pangare


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like a bay that has appaloosa bronzing/ color shifting going on. LP can really mess with a horses base color. He's also starting to varnish out. The older he gets, the lighter he'll become.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree, he is bay but has the appaloosa gene. Possible pangere too.

He is pretty fat and looks like his feet need attention.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he will be a cute little appy !


----------



## pipppin (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for all your help! And I know he looked quiet fat in the picture and his feet did need attention but the photo was taken in about May-June and he is now in much better shape after I started free jumping him and lunging him. Also, his feet were really bad in the picture but it was very difficult to get a farrier out as they never answered our calls. But, again, they have been trimmed now and are much better


----------

